#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-20
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Burgundavia> be aware
<Burgundavia> stuff is now sent live straight
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-21
<mdke_> Burgundavia: hmm? what stuff?
<Burgundavia> mdke_: huh?
<Burgundavia> we are equally confused
<mdke_> 04:49:46 < Burgundavia> be aware
<mdke_> 04:49:56 < Burgundavia> stuff is now sent live straight
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> if you create a story, it goes live, not to the queue
<mdke_> oh dear
<mdke_> can that be changed?
<Burgundavia> I imagine so
<mdke_> can you post to the mailing list to get that sorted?
<Burgundavia> will do
<mdke_> thx
<Burgundavia> done
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<LaserJock> Rinchen: pingy
<Rinchen> jordie
<Rinchen> dude
<Rinchen> :-)
<LaserJock> heah, I know how to fix the "stories automatically go to front page" bug
<Rinchen> LaserJock, for the life of me I can't find that damn switch
<LaserJock> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/settings/content-types/story
<Rinchen> don't submit stories? ;-)
<Rinchen> doh!
<Rinchen> that's where it is
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Rinchen> thanks, I'll set that now
<LaserJock> no problem
<Rinchen> hmm I best make the changes to the other content types too
<Rinchen> I'm also going to enable the 25 word minimum for a post
<LaserJock> really?
<LaserJock> I thought the other content types didn't need review
<LaserJock> at least events didn't
<Rinchen> right
<Rinchen> event's I'm leaving published by default
<Rinchen> and I think I'll leave images alone just because I've never used it and have no idea if it will impact anything
<Rinchen> LaserJock, if you have "time" :-) ....
<Rinchen> do you want to go through and audit the unpublished queue and see if we can toss things...like 2005 stuff from jdub? ;-)
<Rinchen> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/node
<Rinchen> except maybe the ubuntu notebooks item, nothing stands out at me as worth keeping
<LaserJock> hmm
<mdke_> ah, I was wondering who "jordie" was
<LaserJock> heh
<mdke_> you were looking for me earlier?
<mdke_> I saw just after you left
<mdke_> LaserJock ^
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I had a doc problem
<LaserJock> I can't seem to get a chapter for the packaging guide to validate
<LaserJock> it was contributed by someone and it's from a wiki-to-docbook conversion
<mdke_> right
<mdke_> error msg?
<LaserJock> it loads fine in yelp
<mdke_> (you're not in #-doc)
<LaserJock> hmm, is it just me or does Fridge look weird
<Rinchen> speak to nixternal about weird ;-)
<Rinchen> speak to me about "not working" :-)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: ping re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/809
<Burgundavia> you are also not in -motu
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: because I'm avoiding people like you ;-)
<Burgundavia> right
<LaserJock> so what do you think?
<LaserJock> I was just going through my MOTU bug list today and saw 809
<nixternal> the fridge looks "off"
<nixternal> LaserJock: I told you about that moin-to-wiki stuff..there is no longer a developer/maintainer for it anymore
<nixternal> and the code is fairly evil looking
<LaserJock> so
<LaserJock> :-)
<nixternal> while you are bumming around, there is an application sitting somewhere that could use your pimpage ;p
<Burgundavia> nixternal: talking about the moin to docbook stuff?
<LaserJock> nixternal: what?
<nixternal> Burgundavia: yes
<nixternal> LaserJock: motu-cc
<LaserJock> holy smokes!
<nixternal> yes, holy smokes is right...our ac at school seems to not work in the lab
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-24
<purpleposeidon> cold enough for ya?
<nixternal> anyone want to check Ubuntu Hug Day story in the queue. All I did was copy and paste what bdmurray typed up in the email to the list.
* jenda looks around
<jenda> 22:40 -!- crimsun [n=crimsun@pdpc/supporter/silver/crimsun]  has joined #ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> 22:41 < crimsun> someone please add June 29, 2007 at 11:00 UTC (MOTU meeting) to fridge
<jenda> 22:41 -!- alpha-one [n=alpha-on@24-177-152-116.dhcp.mrqt.mi.charter.com]  has joined #ubuntu-marketing
<jenda> 22:41 < crimsun> (#ubuntu-meeting/Freenode as per usual; agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings )
<jenda> 22:41 < crimsun> thanks in advance
<LaserJock> hola everyone
<gnomefreak> If anyone is here just a heads up about bug 122035 all the links point to fridge.ubuntu when im assuming they should point to ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122035 is the bug
<gnomefreak> forgot bot wasnt here
